# Do you believe in demons?



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 25, 2009)

The reason I type this question is because 'Do you believe in Angels' are overrated.  The important reason I made this is that most people are oblivious when it comes to their surroundings. It's like saying demons do exist but you don't know when they will strike or maybe 'kill' you. 

So just vote and give me your theory or logical analysis


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

This relates to Homebrew Games & Applications?

And I believe in ghosts, not demons. Demons sound unrealistic.


----------



## xbones090 (Jun 25, 2009)

i think this thread is going to be moved


----------



## sadak5 (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe in them not as the Christian church told us, but in the way the Arabic tradition tells. They are free spirits who don't obey any god, so, their freedom is what makes them "bad" instead of "good".

The Christian demons are based in the Satyrs from the Druidic tradition (the apareance is the one of the God Pan), and they are based in the "Angels" who chose not to be bound to God's will. THe evilness is the extra spicy the Chruch added.

Call me Heretic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## blooddrake (Jun 25, 2009)

yes, because if angels exist demons have to exist too,

its a question of balance(and the world is of balance...so there are more demons than angels those days, as for me.........neutral)


----------



## Law (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh look, no poll option that says "No I don't believe in Demons".

Oh and inb4 some idiot says "What about the 'lolwut toast' option?". That's the equivalent of saying "If you don't believe in demons, you're fucking retarded!".


----------



## alidsl (Jun 25, 2009)

does "lolwut, toast" mean I don't????????


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 25, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> does "lolwut, toast" mean I don't????????



lolwut, toast! Is completely irreverent to the belief of this topic so yes.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, I believe demons are among us. 
Angels too. 

I think I might have met a few of each. 
Possibly even dated a demon or two.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 29, 2009)

I can see why people believe in Father Christmas and the Tooth Fairy, but I find it very hard to see how they can believe in Angels and Demons.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 29, 2009)

toast


----------



## Sephi (Jun 29, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> toast


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 29, 2009)

toast
Toast has a tangible influence on my life. I can make it, hold it, smell it, eat it.
It's good with butter or jelly, or butter AND jelly.
Sometimes is good to just eat some plain old toast.
Lots of sandwiches are better toasted, including peanut butter and jelly, and definitely baloney sandwiches. Also egg sandwiches are really good toasted.
Angels and demons are figments of people's imaginations. Nobody's ever caught one before, or even taken a decent picture of one.
They either don't exist, or they are off somewhere else and don't want to be bothered.


----------



## mucus (Jun 29, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> toast
> Toast has a tangible influence on my life. I can make it, hold it, smell it, eat it.
> It's good with butter or jelly, or butter AND jelly.
> Sometimes is good to just eat some plain old toast.
> ...


Says the guy from fairyland.
But I must disagree.  I believe that in this amazing universe we live in anything that can't be dis-proven must be real.
Not that I'm saying "Yes it is fact that there are angels and demons AND they are here with us."  
It's another impossibility to prove that they exist, nor have I ever been given proof that these things exist.  
But, in the end.  I must say "Yes" that i believe, not that I really want to.


----------



## Splych (Jun 30, 2009)

toast, only logical answer.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jun 30, 2009)

I do not subscribe to the ignorant superstitions of Bronze-Aged tribes, so no.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

lolwut toast.

but seriously
no.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 30, 2009)

No comments. It is not worth to discuss this endless thread. Oh brother.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 30, 2009)

I would never believe in demons. I only recognize their existence in some other realm.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 30, 2009)

I've lived in Southend so yes I do.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 30, 2009)

No, I don't they're just fictional creatures for stories to scare children at night so they won't misbehave and to add evil to movies, cartoons, anime, video games, etc.  If demons existed I would have slayed one by now.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

If demons existed, I would've raped one by now.


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 30, 2009)

i dont care, i just pick the second answer


----------



## Seven (Jun 30, 2009)

You can't prove they don't exist just because you haven't seen one, or if anyone else has ever seen one. But then again, I don't accept them either. I go beyond good and evil, so I'm past the whole idea.


----------



## Prophet (Jun 30, 2009)

No. The world has enough evils without us making up any more.

Malaria, AIDS, World Hunger, War, these are "demonic" enough for me. No need for some horned-git to run around plotting against us when we do a fine job of fucking our selves up.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> If demons existed, I would've raped one by now.



I doubt it would be rape, she'll like it and there are no innocent demons.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

Aw man, I would "rape" Morrigan in a heartbeat if she were real.

Like, srsly, man, who wouldn't?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope.

There is no heaven, so no hell is easy.

Newsflash, vampires also don't exist, regardless of how many socially peculiar goths that like to larp as one.

The easter bunny is not there, nor is the tooth fairy.

But statistically speaking, you likely no a man that raped his daughter, and probably know a man, that has unacceptable thoughts about the kids in the play ground.
We don't need demons.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes. angels and demons are not something to kid about either. Angels have no emotion and only care about God's will. Ever wonder why every time one appeared to a human in the bible, the kept saying "Do not be afraid" ? One angel can destroy the earth. Demons, the fallen, are just as real and always waiting and plotting to deceive you. Spiritual warfare is all around you every day. but america make light of it and usually sweeps it under the rug.


----------



## Law (Jun 30, 2009)

Seven said:
			
		

> You can't prove they don't exist just because you haven't seen one, or if anyone else has ever seen one.



Going by this logic, you can't prove air exists either. Enjoy your lack of oxygen.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 30, 2009)

I AM A DEMON!

but in all seriousness, no, i dont, at all.


----------



## Wintrale (Jul 1, 2009)

Of course I do! Now where did I put that COMP...?


----------



## Midna (Jul 1, 2009)

...You shouldn't have put that last poll option in there. 

Anyway, lolwut, TOAST!

Anyway anyway, I believe in angels and demons. And though we can never fully understand them, they do exist. 

But right now their probably off in heaven and hell playing video games and not bothering us. 

That is, they don't usually get involved very often at all. Especially the demons.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 1, 2009)

TriforceHolder said:
			
		

> ...You shouldn't have put that last poll option in there.
> 
> Anyway, lolwut, TOAST!
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## geminisama (Jul 1, 2009)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> I do not subscribe to the ignorant superstitions of Bronze-Aged tribes, so no.



^ This all the way. I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Soplox (Jul 1, 2009)

of course cuz if they aren't exist then the Bible is all wrong 
And the Bible can't be wrong cuz it was written by a man but inspired by God himself 

That's like say the God doesn't exits


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 1, 2009)

Soplox said:
			
		

> That's like say the God doesn't exits



You say it like its a *bad* thing!

Also, this poll is very silly.


----------



## geminisama (Jul 1, 2009)

Soplox said:
			
		

> of course cuz if they aren't exist then the Bible is all wrong
> And the Bible can't be wrong cuz it was written by a man but inspired by God himself
> 
> That's like say the God doesn't exits



Hahahaha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, he doesn't *exits*, sorry.


----------



## Soplox (Jul 1, 2009)

God bless you all


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

Soplox said:
			
		

> God bless you all



But some of us are from different religions.

Make it plural.

God*s* bless us all.


----------



## qlum (Jul 3, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Of course I do! Now where did I put that COMP...?


I dunno but you can use a spare one I have left under the rubble of a crashed air plane on the bottom of the Atlantic ocean


----------



## Tokiopop (Jul 3, 2009)

Where is the "No. You suck." option?


----------



## Elritha (Jul 5, 2009)

Not at all. I don't buy the whole magical superstitious crap.


----------



## funem (Jul 5, 2009)

I wanted to believe in Demons I really did, but as it turns out it was a crap TV series where they just said "smite" a lot......


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 5, 2009)

This poll is flawed and subjective. But anyways from my personal standpoint, if by 'angels and demons' you mean the potential of man to be good or evil, then yes in that sense I believe that everyone who walks this Earth has the potential to be either good or bad.  That is where the source of spirituality stems from, is the common feeling and sharing of emotions and thoughts between every living creature that surrounds you.

But if you mean in the sense that they're supernatural beings that the current laws of physics and science cannot explain, then well I'd be perceiving you as a complete idiot.


----------



## funem (Jul 5, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> But if you mean in the sense that they're supernatural beings that the current laws of physics and science cannot explain, then well I'd be perceiving you as a complete idiot.




I think that statement was a bit harsh,

Seeing as the supernatural can neither be proven nor disproved, take into account that the "current laws of physics" can only take into account that which is known, which is only "current knowledge" otherwise there would never have been any changes to what we "know" and "have known" throughout time, then only an idiot would say to someone they are an idiot for believing in something to which they themselves cannot disprove.... Millions of people believe in God, yet there is no scientific evidence to prove his/her existence, even though God does not conform to any physical, biological or scientific laws of fact, but still, the existence of God cannot be disproved..  and there again, people who believe in God are not idiots.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 5, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> I think that statement was a bit harsh,
> 
> Seeing as the supernatural can neither be proven nor disproved, take into account that the "current laws of physics" can only take into account that which is known, which is only "current knowledge" otherwise there would never have been any changes to what we "know" and "have known" throughout time, then only an idiot would say to someone they are an idiot for believing in something to which they themselves cannot disprove.... Millions of people believe in God, yet there is no scientific evidence to prove his/her existence, even though God does not conform to any physical, biological or scientific laws of fact, but still, the existence of God cannot be disproved..  and there again, people who believe in God are not idiots.




I do apologize for that statement.  And I do agree with you (to a degree) about the element of being unable to prove/disprove certain phenomena.  But as time progresses, man evolves with knowledge, and more of those elements become more fully understandable.  But I'm fairly certain that there is one thing that will never be explained, and that is existence in it's entirety.

I guess I was trying to get at the fact of the 'extremist' believers who don't look at their preferred religion from a realistic/metaphorical standpoint.  And that in itself is dangerous to society.

But to sum it up, I don't believe in 'just good' nor 'just evil'.  I take more of a Taoist approach, in the sense that there's duality in the entire universe, and they co-exist in order for us to exist in the first place.  Throw in the chaos theory and you got yourself the world around you that you experience.

(and if you ask me what my belief in god is, it's the entire existence of the universe and the laws that govern it that surround us, including every element, even living creatures ... there's nothing more powerful than your own personal experiences)

EDIT: Some more insight and other wordings.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 5, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> or butter AND jelly.


Ewww, Mthr...






I've never understood the need for jam AND butter. It's just so weird.


----------



## Seven (Jul 8, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol what. I said you can't prove nonexistence. You definitely can prove existence, but you can't prove nonexistence unless you searched the world over and found absolutely nothing, but that search in itself is logistically impossible. Disregard the "seeing is believing" thing though, that's pure rubbish on my part.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 8, 2009)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It tastes pretty damn good with toast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

When I was dating my girlfriend, she said the idea of demons scared her.

So I guess there are demons out there.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 17, 2009)

Now *this* is an interesting question.


----------



## MrDillDough (Jul 17, 2009)

lolwut. 

But I do believe in ghosts. Because I can't really imagine seeing a demon in real life.


----------



## bh123 (Jul 19, 2009)

toast is a mythical creature only seen by a few amount of people have seen it might scare you. there have been a few documentary's but never studied extensively here is a glimpse


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 19, 2009)

Toast looks like something out of a child's dream and not scary at all.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jul 19, 2009)

Why not? I mean... I don't believe that we are alone... And since there are things that we know it exit but we can't see it, why don't demons exist too? We just don't know about it... It's as plausible as God!


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 8, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








OH SHIT!

Source:http://www.physics.uci.edu/~wilsonho/N032698.htm


DEMONS BE GONE!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 8, 2009)

Angels don't exist. Demons also don't exist.

I'm an atheist, but I don't mind one branch of Hinduism (forgot the name) that worships alcohol as a god. 
I have more alcohol in my house than potable water (well technically tap water here is potable but I filter it anyway so not counting unfiltered tap water).


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 19, 2009)

We have one in the forums....

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=23048


----------



## vergilite (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't believe in anything that can't be proven show me proof that angels and demons exist and then ill believe it remember seeing is believing.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 19, 2009)

religious?  

in the afterlife they might exist but .. I wouldn't want to meet the crazy who claims he's met a demon


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 21, 2009)

this isn't a question that could be answered in a logical or rational way, because it is a unreal association that overrun the human imagination of being:. its' just like asking if there are real miracles in the world or if religion could be taken serious. it couldn't be proved, miracles just exist for people who belive in em', for all the others it is just luck:.
i would neither agree nor disagree, because you can't be sure


----------



## Golfman560 (Sep 21, 2009)

Of course I believe in myself. It would be illogical otherwise. However what is a demon exactly? Pure evil or does it include the creature with horns?


----------



## Smash Br0 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not really... But who knows.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't really 'believe' in demons, but I do think there could be something else out there.


----------



## nadoon (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes I do. Plusss.... This is really random for a site like this.


----------

